

Ask HN: Would you pay for a GTD app for Windows (like Omnifocus)? - eibrahim

I am thinking of building tho equivalent of Omnifocus&#x2F;Things but for the windows platform as a desktop application and selling it for $75.  Would you pay for that?<p>Any tips, suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
stevekinney
I'm not sure it's that simple anymore. I don't think I would pay for any
GTD/productivity app unless it also had a mobile counterpart. Not only does
this mean you'd need to create a compelling app for Windows, you'd also do the
same on mobile and figure out how to sync everything together.

I don't have any data on this, but I suspect the Windows community is more
split between iOS, Android, and Windows Phone than the Apple community.

